# Best Place for Fleece?



## anniedog (Jun 3, 2014)

Where do you guys buy your fleece to line the cage? Where is it relatively inexpensive? Because I don't have a lot right now, and want to spend as little as possible.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

You can buy fleece throws from Walmart fairly inexpensively. Another idea is to hunt thrift or charity stores for second hand throws or fleece clothing then cut to size. I like to shop at Joann when they have sales on fleece. If you search the remnant bin you can get an extra 50% off on an existing sale so it can be fairly inexpensive (like $3 a yard). If they are having a decent enough sale you can get fleece for about $3-5 a yd and flannel for $3 a yard. Without sales, it is quite pricey. Of course the kind of colors and patterns that you get are affected by how much you are willing to spend.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

If you go to those really shady, run down thrift stores meant for the poor and homeless, you can always find lots of fleece in the linens bin. I went the other day and got a ton of fleece blankets, most were huge and it only cost me $6.50. Wash it well of course!


----------



## Crazyratlady94 (Sep 14, 2014)

How do you guys care for the fleece? After one use do you throw it away? Or do you wash it? My girls aren't potty trained yet so everything in their cage gets disgusting really fast. I live in a dorm and do laundry at my boyfriend's house so where do you store it before washing it?


----------



## anniedog (Jun 3, 2014)

I wash the fleece and keep using it until they are really chewed up. Before I wash them I tie them up in a Grocery Bag to reduce the smell, and then throw the bag away afterwards, because whatever you put it in will smell and get gross, so disposable is best.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

When I used fleece, I changed it every week and soaked it in vinegar / water with some baking soda, then washed on cold and dried it on delicate / low. Just be prepared that if you have chewers, they may eat the edges of it, etc. I threw away any pieces that got too bad. In between washings, after I soaked the pieces, I would let them air dry before washing so that it wouldn't smell too badly. Oh, btw, you'll want to use a mild non-scented detergent to clean it with.

Also, I'd get it at joann's when they had sales.. If you sign up for their emails, they will send out messages and coupons. If you can show them the coupons (off your phone) in the store, they will honor them.


----------



## Crazyratlady94 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

If you have chewers, you can try sewing more of a quilted pattern through the liners which deters the persistent nibblers. I also use vinegar in the wash to neutralize the urine smells which helps a lot. If the liners are getting noticeably shredded, I just throw them away - though you can try to repair them with success if the rips are not too severe. My guys tend to go for the corners/sides so I always make sure to turn the liners inside out so there isn't an obvious seam and that works. Initially I was doing the wrap around liners but that gave the boys more fabric to pull up and get under so recently I started making the ones that just lay on top of the pans. These work much better with my crew but you pretty much have to trial and error what works for you. We find that drying the fleece liner on high heat made them smell funky so we now do low. Our liners last about 5 changes before we chuck them.


----------



## Selz (Oct 11, 2014)

I have fleece bedding, I don't want to wash it in the household washing machine (husband also very against it), so I wash mine in a Camp Style washer. I fill a large flexible plastic container with hot water and soap, add bedding (shaken first to remove food/poop), and soak for a while. Then mash for about 5 minutes with a large plunger, drain. Fill with cold water and rinse until detergent is out. Line dry.


----------



## Selz (Oct 11, 2014)

And I buy fleece blankets either in charity shops or discount stores (B&M Bargains, Poundstretchers etc). I got 2 colour coordinated blankets in a pack for £4 a few days ago.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I get my fleece from JoAnn, and since I don't have chewers, I use a flannel layer in the middle with newspaper and baking soda in their pee spots. I also use tiles to hold down the fleece as they really only bother with the corners... Where I don't have tile, I usually have binder clips to prevent them from diving under.

If you go with things are on sale, you can get fleece from JoAnn for ~$3-$4 a yard. The flannel was about $2.50 a yard.


----------



## tiquanunderwood (Nov 3, 2014)

I recently copped 5 fleece blankets from the Dollar General, only $1 per blanket. Definitely worth a look!


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes to all of PawsandClaws suggestions. I've been using fleece for years in my pet cages. Our local Joann Fabrics has coupons on the weekends sometimes and you'll often see me there searching the sale bins with coupon in hand. I have also gotten a lot of old fleece blankets at Goodwill for cheap and then cut them to size. The remnant pieces become hammocks, sacks, covers for shelves and sometimes shredded up for nesting material.

I also found that if I give them a "house" with a bottom like a cardboard box instead of one of those hidey iggloos they don't chew it as often. My method that works so far is a puppy pab nderneath and a layer of fleece. At cleanup time the fleece goes in their special laundry bag and the puppy pad gets thrown away.


----------

